# Toxoplasmosis



## bucksfizz (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick question.

Would anyone happen to know if there are any risks associated with taking immunosuppressant drugs (e.g. prednisone) if you have been exposed to toxoplasmosis and have antibodies to it? As I understand it, a healthy immune system keeps the organism in a latent state in the body normally, but I'm concerned about any possibility it could reactivate if the immune system is suppressed.

Am I worrying for nothing? 

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

For reactivation of toxoplasmosis the immune system has to be very suppressed. End stage HIV patients for instance and chemotherapy patients.

From a brief search, it is possible for corticosteroids to lead to reactivation of various latent infections such as TB. There are case reports of patients being treated with various drugs for arthritis including steroids amongst several other drugs that suppress the immune system having reactivation of toxoplasmosis.

However, the seropositivity rate for toxoplasmosis exposure world wide is very high, and there are not that many cases of toxoplasmosis from steroids - if there were we would be testing everyone and it would be a big warning on the box. Does not mean it does not happen though.

If it is something that you are worrying about, you need to discuss it with your doctor.


----------

